# Best quality carnauba wax, vics red or mothers?



## Stefan... (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi guys,
My car is going in for a full paint correction in a few weeks, it is a weekend car that only gets used in good weather, so I am looking to buy a wax to give to the detailer to finish it off with, as I don't see the point in him using his own wax, and then me having to strip it to add a wax to my preference. I love that dripping wet look, the car is santorini blue, I have always used mothers in the past and have been very impressed with their products but is there better out there? I only want the best after this paint correction.

This is the colour we are dealing with.










I have heard good things about vics red, r222 etc, but what is the best out there for paint protection and that wet look?

thanks


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

afaik, wet look is the thing of r222 (another name of it p21s and you can get the same product as S100 motorcycle wax, twice cheaper) 

Amazon.com: S100 13700W Carnauba Paste Wax - 6.2 oz.: Automotive


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Maybe ask him what he's planning on using before you make your mind up. His choice of wax may be better than yours if its his full time business.


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

would asked what customer is asking too, then its easer for you to make a good decition..?


----------



## RSPSTEVE (Jun 1, 2010)

greymda said:


> twice cheaper)


Half price then..:thumb:


----------



## Stefan... (Mar 23, 2014)

greymda said:


> afaik, wet look is the thing of r222 (another name of it p21s and you can get the same product as S100 motorcycle wax, twice cheaper)
> 
> Amazon.com: S100 13700W Carnauba Paste Wax - 6.2 oz.: Automotive


I have heard that S100 is the same but is there any proof, for whats its worth that amazon link you posted is showing 91 quid for a tub of S100 lol!


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

just opened the link and i see Price:	$15.18


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

You want the best.... I've just used Race Glaze Black Label "dripping wet". Green/Red label have PTFE and extra carnauba...


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Why not ask the detailer what lsp intends on using, he may not even use a wax


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Ultra Detail said:


> Why not ask the detailer what lsp intends on using, he may not even use a wax


Now now place nice- the OP is clearly a gentleman of discerning taste who appreciates carnauba. Please let' not mention the unspeakable 'S' word :lol:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

suds said:


> Now now place nice- the OP is clearly a gentleman of discerning taste who appreciates carnauba. Please let' not mention the unspeakable 'S' word :lol:


Cheers mate i've just had a proper:lol:.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

get the vics red mate its cheap and superb for gloss and show looks i dont think allen is having a go m8 just his sense of humour lol take care ads


----------



## Stefan... (Mar 23, 2014)

Would vics red suit a blue car or is there a better alternative? Some people say its only good for black or red...


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

what is your budget i just used obsession wax show wax phaenna on my metallic blue and 1 word stunning


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

You are better off speaking to the detailer regarding the lsp that you want using, the look that your car may have goes way beyond the wax that is used to protect the paintwork.


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Stefan... said:


> Would vics red suit a blue car or is there a better alternative? Some people say its only good for black or red...


Vics Red will be absolutely fine on a blue car. It's a quality wax at a great price.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

you could let the guy use his durable product, then coat it in what you want


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I'd firstly be asking the Detailer that's going to be working on the car what they intend to use for protection and go from there.

You wouldn't necessarily have to strip anything if you choose to use a different wax of your choice.

The way the car will look is all down to the finish achieved by the machine polishing stage(s) - the LSP differences only in durability, water behaviour and of course ease of application on&off if your going to be waxing yourself moving forward.

Happy Detailing:detailer:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

The question asked is


> what is the best out there for paint protection and that wet look


Please keep on topic (i. e what's the best wax for him) from now on.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Stefan it's highly unlikely any offence intended in any posts- just robust comments at times. As 95% of the work is preparation, the majority of people won't see any discernible difference between one wax and another- durability and water behaviour being the most visible traits. So perhaps after a full correction the lsp supplied might not in reality be the most important factor. In fact most detailers will in any event offer you a choice of dressings - the last pro detailer I spoke to offered a range of finishes ending with a final choice of a wax which would cost you over 2 grand for a full pot....


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Vics red a couple of layers will do everything the op wants and at a decent price, Britemax Vantage has to be worth a look as well


----------



## imran2nv (Oct 27, 2014)

I currently have Auto Finesse Illusion and Desire and Collinite 915. Illusion gives a great finish and a lot of people love it. 915 will last on your car for ages. To me Desire lasts as long as 915 and looks as good as Illusion. For me Desire is an awesome wax. Only thing against it is the price.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Shaun said:


> The question asked is
> 
> Please keep on topic (i. e what's the best wax for him) from now on.


Easy and to avoid everyone throwing there product of choice to the op there ain't one!... everyones preference is different


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

As said so many time already and either deleted or ignored.
SPEAK TO THE GUY DOING IT 
he will know what best over his work.


----------

